# Budgie Cheating on his wife



## BSPE

One of my budgies cheated on his wife with another female budgie should I be worried or is it normal?


----------



## Cody

Budgies are not monogamous, but you should be doing everything you can to discourage breeding.


----------



## BSPE

Yeah I'm going to try to separate the females from the males I'm gonna buy a new cage soon

But I wanted to ask can Cockatiels become friends with budgies?


----------



## srirachaseahawk

BSPE said:


> But I wanted to ask can Cockatiels become friends with budgies?


They "can", but this is up to the birds. 
You want to safely introduce them in a neutral space and *never *house them together.


----------



## BSPE

They both have different cages


----------



## FaeryBee

*It is VERY important that you take ALL the steps necessary to prevent breeding.

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies
Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*

*How many female budgies do you have and how many males?*

*It is also very important that you ensure you have the correct size cages for the number of birds to be housed in each.*


----------



## BSPE

I have 2 females and 1 male budgie









The females are in a cage like this one and the male has another cage big enough for multiple budgies


----------



## FaeryBee

*If you are housing your females budgie separately from your male budgie, then I do not understand the purpose of this thread.
What do you mean the male "cheated" on his wife? Are you allowing the birds to mate outside the cage? You must prevent that.
If the only way you can do this is by giving the females separate out-of-cage time from the male, then you need to do so.*


----------



## BSPE

FaeryBee said:


> *If you are housing your females budgie separately from your male budgie, then I do not understand the purpose of this thread.
> What do you mean the male "cheated" on his wife? Are you allowing the birds to mate outside the cage? You must prevent that.
> If the only way you can do this is by giving the females separate out-of-cage time from the male, then you need to do so.*


Well before I separated I kept the males with the females


----------



## BSPE

BSPE said:


> Well before I separated I kept the males with the females


But it caused so problems since the male cheated and the female got angry and tried to beat the other female


----------



## FaeryBee

*Keep the budgies separated by gender to prevent all breeding.

I'm closing this thread.*


----------

